# Communication With ENGS Vendors?



## GMSkarka (May 18, 2006)

Guys, the database problems and the related issues caused by it are impacting sales for publishers who are signed up with the ENWorld GameStore.

Can we get a mass email or something, letting us know:

a) What, exactly, has happened with regards to our products,

and

b) What, exactly, is being done about it?


I understand that you're busy, but this shouldn't be too much to ask from a professional sales outlet.


----------



## Morrus (May 19, 2006)

Hi Gareth, 

I replied to your post on this issue at the RPGNow forums, and also posted a note about it in the ENGS Publisher forum.


----------



## GMSkarka (May 19, 2006)

Well, that would be great, Morrus -- except that I'm not able to get into the ENGS Publisher's forum, because of the database crash.   It's telling me that I don't have access.


----------



## Morrus (May 19, 2006)

GMSkarka said:
			
		

> Well, that would be great, Morrus -- except that I'm not able to get into the ENGS Publisher's forum, because of the database crash.   It's telling me that I don't have access.




Ah, OK, let me check.  I'll post back here in a minute.


----------



## Morrus (May 19, 2006)

OK, try now!


----------



## Twin Rose (May 19, 2006)

Did you get my last email?  I sent it a few days ago.  Here is basically what happened ENGS wise:

The "index" of the files that were uploaded went missing - this means that the files are still there, but the download IDs were bad.  What I've been doing is downloading the files and re-uploading them to create new IDs for them - this isn't the most efficient way of doing it, but it's the only way to ensure that the files are 100% accurate.

Many of your files have been re-uploaded already, and I am constantly watching for new ones to re-upload.  Many customers have been helping me find the broken ones, and publishers have been helping to re-upload ones they found that were broken.  Most files to date seem to be working just fine.

All the basic information - the formatting, the title, the price, as well as the purchases all are working just fine.


----------



## GMSkarka (May 20, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Prest0 (May 21, 2006)

GMSkarka said:
			
		

> Well, that would be great, Morrus -- except that I'm not able to get into the ENGS Publisher's forum, because of the database crash.   It's telling me that I don't have access.




Me too.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 21, 2006)

Me three


----------



## Steverooo (May 21, 2006)

Me, four (but then, I'm not a publisher)!  

More seriously, though, Barnaba Blumbergs’ Guidebook FREE! gives the "_DNLDNOFILEID" error, when I tried to download it...


----------



## Steverooo (May 22, 2006)

A poster in this thread reports that Fractal Terrain also is not downloading.


----------



## thomaselijah (May 31, 2006)

Any way we can get a status update on these broken downloads?  I've been checking on and off since my purchase and am still unable to download Fractal Terrains Pro.  If this doesn't work soon, I'm feeling I've wasted money on this product.  What are the reimbursement procedures?  Link?


----------



## Steverooo (May 31, 2006)

I've had several broken links (some posted, here), and all of them are now working.  You might want to try going to the Game Store site and clicking on the E-mail link to let someone know what's not working, though.  I understand that there is ONE GUY fixing ALL the links, and I have no idea how often he checks this thread!...

Good luck!  I hope you get your software, soon!


----------

